# Confused....which light?



## Fisher2007 (3 Mar 2018)

I thought I'd start a new thread following my questions on the kessils

Basically I've now decided on the tank following a trip this morning to aquariums 4 life.  It's going to be a 1450x450x480(tall) rimless, opti white front and sides.  Running an when pro 4 thermal external (poss two externals)

Now I've never run a decent planted tank so going to start easy with javas, anubias, etc but crucially I want to buy a light that will future proof my options with the tank, so something fully adjustable with the option to go high light and high tech if I want to later 

I've been reading up about the following .....can anyone give my some reviews (good or bad) along with comments on whether or not they are worth the money please?  I could go for a low tech light but my experience of fish keeping says buy the right thing first, rather than buy something wrong and regret it

AI prime
Kessil a80
Kessil a160
Radion 
Chihiros (although they look to cap out at 1200mm)
Fluval 2.0
Twinstar (If I can somehow attach two together)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Edvet (3 Mar 2018)

Don't forget good old dependable ,T5's


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Mar 2018)

True but I like the led shimmer, the fact I don't need to replace bulbs and the reduced running costs


----------



## Edvet (3 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> reduced running costs


There are arguments you can make the added cost in purchasing them make running cost not that cheap, especially if you factor in electronic dimmers and such, to be bought seperatly
I know the LED's are "sexy" and guys fall for that, but the T5's don't need replacement either.


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Mar 2018)

2 x twinstar 600 sp is not gonna give enough coverage I think.

If you have budget 2 x ada rgb solar is great. (nvm this is medium / high light I don't think it's a right choice for low light plants).

Ai primes and radion also very nice lights not sure how many you need for that tank.

The ai primes and radion are dimmable so may be a good choice.


----------



## Edvet (3 Mar 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> ada rgb solar i


800€?? each?


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Mar 2018)

Edvet said:


> 800€?? each?



Yeah price is not great. Ha. You pay also for the name but did you ever see them IRL? Colors are awesome!!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Mar 2018)

I don't mind stretching for the right light but I just couldn't get my head around two Ada solars


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Mar 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> 2 x twinstar 600 sp is not gonna give enough coverage I think.
> 
> If you have budget 2 x ada rgb solar is great. (nvm this is medium / high light I don't think it's a right choice for low light plants).
> 
> ...



Love the 1500 tank here and the twinstar


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> Twinstar (If I can somehow attach two together)


If you look at bigger tanks, it's much more common to see suspended "shorter" light units rather a single "long" luminaire
It actually looks better as well  - & likely comes out at lower cost, while also allowing more options in lighting, including adding additional units 

Primes - are only controllable through the App, software complaints have plagued this company & Ecotech (note AI & Ecotech merged 1-2 years ago) One would hope that Ecotech at least would've sorted any issues by now, but if you read through
McCarthy's Cliff & Plateau 
unfortunately it doesn't seem possible ...


Chihiros is economic but have a bit of a chequered history - I stopped looking at these lightsupon finding their warranty considered loss/failure of up to 30% of LED's acceptable   ... perhaps this has changed, but I'd confirm before buying
Also not which models are lower vs higher light

Generally you'll find lower wattage & cheaper branded LEDs used in lower cost luminaires, expect 50 000 hours for LED life, reflector & lens technology greatly affects PAR (delivered through water especially)


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2018)

Fluval 2.0 has been upgraded to the 3.0 version, unfortunately PAR actually decreased while other features were improved


----------

